# What the heck!?!?!?!?!



## Chocofruit (Dec 6, 2015)

Guys, cicada 3301. This just randomly popped up. I'm very VERY scared.

http://4048.co.nf/4048.html

This is what I've been able to gather so far.

20-29-28-11-12-06-31-01-24


----------



## Goth (Dec 6, 2015)

Chocofruit said:


> Guys, cicada 3301. This just randomly popped up. I'm very VERY scared.
> 
> http://4048.co.nf/4048.html
> 
> ...



Is this 4chan or tbt I can't really tell anymore tbh


----------



## merve-chan (Dec 6, 2015)

What is this? I don't get the meaning of this? Someone please explain?


----------



## jiny (Dec 6, 2015)

merve-chan said:


> What is this? I don't get the meaning of this? Someone please explain?



I don't get it either.. Explain OP?


----------



## Dinosaurz (Dec 6, 2015)

ILLIMINATI CONFIRMED


----------



## merve-chan (Dec 6, 2015)

StarryWolf said:


> ILLIMINATI CONFIRMED



OH MY GOD CICADA HAS HAS TWO WINGS, EYES COME IN TWO PAIRS, ILLUMINATI HAS AN EYE FOR SYMBOL
ILLUMINATI OFFICIALY CONFIRMED.


----------



## Spongebob (Dec 6, 2015)

The wings on the cicada look like 2 triangles...


Illuminati confirmed..?


----------



## Chocofruit (Dec 6, 2015)

Spongebob said:


> The wings on the cicada look like 2 triangles...
> 
> 
> Illuminati confirmed..?



The Cicada 3301 thing is an organization that slowly recruits people online by sending out these web pages, me and some guys on 4chan are wroking to decode, decipher everything there is on this page, so far we uncovered alot.


----------



## ZekkoXCX (Dec 6, 2015)

Ok...This is not Bell Tree Forums...This is 4chan Tree Forums (4TF)
I thought a screamer was going to pop


----------



## Albuns (Dec 6, 2015)

I remember seeing this a year or two ago. Are they really still trying to recruit people?


----------



## ZekkoXCX (Dec 6, 2015)

Chocofruit said:


> Guys, cicada 3301. This just randomly popped up. I'm very VERY scared.
> 
> http://4048.co.nf/4048.html
> 
> ...



Btw what does mean those numbers?


----------



## Chocofruit (Dec 6, 2015)

Alby-Kun said:


> I remember seeing this a year or two ago. Are they really still trying to recruit people?



Apparently. This is what we have gathered so far, the numbers in my OP are codes to several US airplanes, all these planes have crashed, and we've uncovered several Hexidecimal codes, also a wierd message that is in a language called IGBO, this message is "ise mbu odide foto anya" this means, "The first five characters photos" We've found several pages for these flights abnd airplanes and we're working on finding what the pages have hidden in them.


----------



## Bowie (Dec 6, 2015)

You guys don't know what Cicada 3301 is? I've been a follower of it from the very beginning, but I never participated in it because, well, I'm far too technologically uneducated for that. I remember hearing that somebody who actually got to the end just got access to some kind of computer hacking group, for developers and such, and it was just boring.


----------



## jiny (Dec 6, 2015)

Chocofruit said:


> The Cicada 3301 thing is an organization that slowly recruits people online by sending out these web pages, me and some guys on 4chan are wroking to decode, decipher everything there is on this page, so far we uncovered alot.



but why are you asking us


----------



## Chocofruit (Dec 6, 2015)

Sugarella said:


> but why are you asking us



Well, I guess I just thought this was interresting to share! xD


----------



## jiny (Dec 6, 2015)

Chocofruit said:


> Well, I guess I just thought this was interresting to share! xD



oh okay XD
i was trying to figure out what it was. it said "the quieter you are, the more you'll hear" but i didn't hear anything!! i had my music turned off and it was really silent


----------



## cIementine (Dec 6, 2015)

Chocofruit said:


> Well, I guess I just thought this was interresting to share! xD



are you sure you're not trying to recruit us ?


----------



## himeki (Dec 6, 2015)

most of the people here arent intelligent enough


----------



## Chocofruit (Dec 6, 2015)

pumpkins said:


> are you sure you're not trying to recruit us ?



Maybe, if you can decode the message.


----------



## oath2order (Dec 6, 2015)

Go back to 4chan


----------



## Chocofruit (Dec 6, 2015)

oath2order said:


> Go back to 4chan



Well, alrighty then.


----------



## Gregriii (Dec 6, 2015)

MayorEvvie said:


> most of the people here arent intelligent enough



you are the best example


----------



## ZetaFunction (Dec 6, 2015)

Woah... just woah.  If you erase part of the link and go to http://4048.co.nf/, it gets creepier.
And if you click the cicada and go to the calender, and erase the url so you go to 4umi something, it's majorly creepy.

Maybe illuminati, maybe anonymous?  Who knows.  It's just creepy alright.  And I think I understand what some of it means...
So many secrets are at that 4umi site.  Someone needs to form a group so we can collaborate and figure out what they all might mean.


----------



## jiny (Dec 6, 2015)

illuminati confirmed


----------



## milkyi (Dec 6, 2015)

Welcome to TBT, the place that has now turned into 4chan.


----------



## device (Dec 6, 2015)

to the ppl saying tbt is now 4chan, so does that mean we can shoot up schools?


----------



## Gregriii (Dec 6, 2015)

device said:


> to the ppl saying tbt is now 4chan, so does that mean we can shoot up schools? kappa



stop you are not funny


----------



## device (Dec 6, 2015)

Gregriii said:


> stop you are not funny



as a representative of 4chan I find that highly offensive


----------



## Bowie (Dec 6, 2015)

When I used Inspect Element on the "they're closer than you think" page, the words "it's not over" could be seen in the code. I'm on a roll!


----------



## ZetaFunction (Dec 6, 2015)

Go to the page where the "They're closer than you think" is and highlight the whole page

I found this:


Spoiler:  



inurl:"141542" intext:"07/10/2008" insrc line 639 in md5 = ise mbu odide foto anya


68747470733a2f2f656e2e77696b6970656469612e6f72672f77696b692f424f41435f466c696768745f373132

They're closer than you think.


----------



## Chocofruit (Dec 6, 2015)

Lucanosa said:


> Go to the page where the "They're closer than you think" is and highlight the whole page
> 
> I found this:
> 
> ...



Yeah, that?s the hexadecimal code we found, it can be translated to binary then into text I think, we can do this.

- - - Post Merge - - -



Chocofruit said:


> Yeah, that?s the hexadecimal code we found, it can be translated to binary then into text I think, we can do this.



And this https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/BOAC_Flight_712 is what it gives a plane that almost crashed.

So somewhere on that wiki page must contain something


----------



## ZetaFunction (Dec 6, 2015)

Maybe the

'inurl:"141542" intext:"07/10/2008" insrc line 639 in md5 = ise mbu odide foto anya'

is a location in the source code of the wiki page?  or something on the lines...


----------



## jiny (Dec 6, 2015)

okay what has this become

it's some crazy stuff


----------



## Chocofruit (Dec 6, 2015)

ise mbu odide foto anya = The first five characters photos

It is the language of Igbo.

Btw here's is what we figured out on 4chan 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




At this point we're stuck, I think.


----------



## ZekkoXCX (Dec 6, 2015)

What if this some kind of secret organisation that is planing a terrorist attack?


----------



## jiny (Dec 6, 2015)

Jetix said:


> What if this some kind of secret organisation that is planing a terrorist attack?



i hope not

anyways im just going to leave now.. it's getting pretty scary right now


----------



## Chocofruit (Dec 6, 2015)

Jetix said:


> What if this some kind of secret organisation that is planing a terrorist attack?



Don't worry it isn't. This is the Cicada 3301 organization, an organization that simply sends out wierd cryptic webpages out on boards, then the ones who solve everything on the homepage are redirected to a part of the dark web, where they will be recruited by this Cicada3301 organization.


----------



## Gregriii (Dec 6, 2015)

So now we have to commite suicide or something like that??


----------



## Chocofruit (Dec 6, 2015)

Gregriii said:


> So now we have to commite suicide or something like that??



What?


----------



## ZetaFunction (Dec 6, 2015)

'Sem revoga??o expressa' is Portuguese for 'Absence of express repeal'

That might have something to do with it.  Also maybe it refers to the first five words?  Photos, or glyphs, in some languages each stand for a word (like in Mayan or Egyptian).


----------



## Chocofruit (Dec 6, 2015)

Here are the Md5 codes:

a1f38df8b5768f0290b32b321b8d608d
1032d231b5c44abef5b025e05e30ecb6
8bd1b191a0c862b2ebd8d841c3ca32c1
68dae374856c398d5581e32dd67310ef


----------



## ZekkoXCX (Dec 6, 2015)

Another thing is that...
If you search "4048 de 2008" you'll find some pdf's about some laws in Colombia
They put in those laws a date 22/Oct/2008 which can be close to the date you find in the text of the 4048 page:07/10/2008 
It's probably related to Colombia or just simply a coincidence


----------



## Chocofruit (Dec 6, 2015)

Chocofruit said:


> Here are the Md5 codes:
> 
> a1f38df8b5768f0290b32b321b8d608d
> 1032d231b5c44abef5b025e05e30ecb6
> ...



So I hashed the first Md5 code, and I got what I think was a Hexadecimal code, then I transalted it to binary, and from binary to text and got this : •?%?\???T?(s


----------



## Gregriii (Dec 6, 2015)

u all are going to hell rn


----------



## Batpig (Dec 6, 2015)

I got banned for no reason and someone please tell me why I was banned.
Omg I havnt said one bad thing, anyway, be back on the 10th after I get back from school
-StarryWolf
 RIP before I get banned on this account too


----------



## Chocofruit (Dec 6, 2015)

Gregriii said:


> u all are going to hell rn



Why are you acting like that?


----------



## Gregriii (Dec 6, 2015)

Batpig said:


> I got banned for no reason and someone please tell me why I was banned.
> Omg I havnt said one bad thing, anyway, be back on the 10th after I get back from school
> -StarryWolf
> RIP before I get banned on this account too



hi slammint inb4 u get banned twice


----------



## ZetaFunction (Dec 6, 2015)

Chocofruit said:


> So I hashed the first Md5 code, and I got what I think was a Hexadecimal code, then I transalted it to binary, and from binary to text and got this : •?%?\???T?(s



I'm stumped.  Maybe it's the big picture we need to look at, and not the small details :/



Gregriii said:


> u all are going to hell rn



no we're not


----------



## Gregriii (Dec 6, 2015)

Chocofruit said:


> Why are you acting like that?



why shouldnt I?


----------



## Batpig (Dec 6, 2015)

Gregriii said:


> hi slammint inb4 u get banned twice



Yup RIP me
The second time, but this time I havnt done anything wrong xD


----------



## Gregriii (Dec 6, 2015)

Batpig said:


> Yup RIP me
> The second time, but this time I havnt done anything wrong xD



you've been a baDpig I guess 

funny af ikr


----------



## ZekkoXCX (Dec 6, 2015)

Chocofruit said:


> Why are you acting like that?



Because he loves /b/ and /h/


----------



## Chocofruit (Dec 6, 2015)

Yeah, I have no clue where to go from here.


----------



## ZekkoXCX (Dec 6, 2015)

Batpig said:


> Yup RIP me
> The second time, but this time I havnt done anything wrong xD



jer and jubs hate you xP


----------



## Chocofruit (Dec 6, 2015)

Jetix said:


> Because he loves /b/ and /h/



Oooohh, ok I get it now.


----------



## jiny (Dec 6, 2015)

Batpig said:


> I got banned for no reason and someone please tell me why I was banned.
> Omg I havnt said one bad thing, anyway, be back on the 10th after I get back from school
> -StarryWolf
> RIP before I get banned on this account too


rip before u get banned twice


----------



## ZetaFunction (Dec 6, 2015)

Batpig said:


> Yup RIP me
> The second time, but this time I havnt done anything wrong xD



X'D first piichinu, now slammint
I wonder who's next


Umm... well what's the url for the page with the lawcode?  That had the hidden portuguese in it?


----------



## Chocofruit (Dec 6, 2015)

Darn it, the thread on 4chan /b/, 404'd.

- - - Post Merge - - -



Lucanosa said:


> X'D first piichinu, now slammint
> I wonder who's next
> 
> 
> Umm... well what's the url for the page with the lawcode?  That had the hidden portuguese in it?



This is it : http://www.al.sp.gov.br/norma/?id=141542


----------



## Gregriii (Dec 6, 2015)

I'll take you to a catholic church, YOU NEED JESUS IN YOUR LIVES


----------



## piichinu (Dec 6, 2015)

Lucanosa said:


> X'D first piichinu, now slammint
> I wonder who's next
> 
> 
> Umm... well what's the url for the page with the lawcode?  That had the hidden portuguese in it?



im literally right here


----------



## milkyi (Dec 6, 2015)

Gregriii said:


> I'll take you to a catholic church, YOU NEED JESUS IN YOUR LIVES



I can call 1-800-YallNeedJesus for you


----------



## ZetaFunction (Dec 6, 2015)

Chocofruit said:


> This is it : http://www.al.sp.gov.br/norma/?id=141542



It's a law for blocking telemarketing calls.  Which means maybe there's a phone number involved?



Gregriii said:


> I'll take you to a catholic church, YOU NEED JESUS IN YOUR LIVES



you mean cheezus?



piichinu said:


> im literally right here



Because the mods couldn't lock out the hammer queen of tbt


----------



## ZekkoXCX (Dec 6, 2015)

Lucanosa said:


> It's a law for blocking telemarketing calls.  Which means maybe there's a phone number involved?
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Hammer X Piichinu is otp <3


----------



## piichinu (Dec 6, 2015)

Lucanosa said:


> Because the mods couldn't lock out the hammer queen of tbt



for real


----------



## Chocofruit (Dec 6, 2015)

Lucanosa said:


> It's a law for blocking telemarketing calls.  Which means maybe there's a phone number involved?



Yeah, that totally makes sence, since in the last thing, they had to call a Texas phone number maybe this time the phone number is situated in Spain!!


----------



## Gregriii (Dec 6, 2015)

P o c k y said:


> I can call 1-800-YallNeedJesus for you



yes please


----------



## ZekkoXCX (Dec 6, 2015)

Chocofruit said:


> Yeah, that totally makes sence, since in the last thing, they had to call a Texas phone number maybe this time the phone number is situated in Spain!!



Wait...
Spain...
Gregrii is from spain...
...Gregrii is seeing alot this thread...
Gregrii is causing all of this
YA TE DESCUBRI GREGRII


----------



## dawsoncreek (Dec 6, 2015)

Chocofruit said:


> Guys, cicada 3301. This just randomly popped up. I'm very VERY scared.
> 
> http://4048.co.nf/4048.html
> 
> ...



In my Terminator voice..."Come with me if you want to live"


----------



## cIementine (Dec 6, 2015)

this thread is too much for my soul


----------



## milkyi (Dec 6, 2015)

pumpkins said:


> this thread is too much for my soul



then go cleanse your soul.


----------



## oath2order (Dec 6, 2015)

pumpkins said:


> this thread is too much for my soul



This thread is cansur


----------



## Gregriii (Dec 6, 2015)

oath2order said:


> This thread is cansur



cansuru chan ~

- - - Post Merge - - -



pumpkins said:


> this thread is too much for my soul



you are too pure. GO AWAY OR YOU'LL BECOME ANOTHER SON OF SATAN


----------



## Hulaette (Dec 6, 2015)

"the quieter you become, the more you are able to hear" For you humans that don't understand what that might mean. It means you should stop, close your mouth, than listen to the other person.


----------



## dawsoncreek (Dec 6, 2015)

pumpkins said:


> this thread is too much for my soul



Let me call Yeezus for you..he'll know what to do...apparently he has God and Walt Disney on speed dial ...and he's gonna be president..


----------



## seliph (Dec 6, 2015)

mods delet this thread


----------



## ZetaFunction (Dec 6, 2015)

Maybe Spain is the next place the next terrorist attack is gonna be?

*ILLUMINATI CONFIRMED*


----------



## piichinu (Dec 6, 2015)

Geekaloompa said:


> "the quieter you become, the more you are able to hear" For you humans that don't understand what that might mean. It means you should stop, close your mouth, than listen to the other person.



youre the only one who can crack the code


----------



## dawsoncreek (Dec 6, 2015)

Sh!t just got real...


----------



## seliph (Dec 6, 2015)

Geekaloompa said:


> than



just stop


----------



## Gregriii (Dec 6, 2015)

Lucanosa said:


> Maybe Spain is the next place the next terrorist attack is gonna be?
> 
> *ILLUMINATI CONFIRMED*



i'm spanish 

im the bomb

cause im amazing

makes sense 

ALLIMINUTI Confirmed


----------



## jiny (Dec 6, 2015)

Lucanosa said:


> Maybe Spain is the next place the next terrorist attack is gonna be?
> 
> *ILLUMINATI CONFIRMED*



noo please nooo


----------



## Hulaette (Dec 6, 2015)

piichinu said:


> youre the only one who can crack the code



Are you being serious? Or is that sarcasm?

I would like to add that the Cicada symbol with the words "the quieter you become, the more you are able to hear" suddenly refreshed itself to this page after I clicked back onto the tab. Take a look

http://4umi.com/year?4048


----------



## kelpy (Dec 6, 2015)

this is so creepy + interesting.
More please.


----------



## ZekkoXCX (Dec 6, 2015)

Gregriii said:


> i'm spanish
> 
> im the bomb
> 
> ...




YOU BETTER START RUNNING
WE DISCOVERED YOU!


----------



## Twisterheart (Dec 6, 2015)

should i be worried or...?


----------



## 00jachna (Dec 6, 2015)

This is so intresting

Too bad I'm not smart enough.


----------



## Hulaette (Dec 6, 2015)

I'm not good at Earth math skills so attempting to try and decode what Cicada 3301 is all about is out of the question.


----------



## Llust (Dec 6, 2015)

Geekaloompa said:


> I'm not good at Earth math skills so attempting to try and decode what Cicada 3301 is all about is out of the question.



"_earth_ math skills?"
im 100% sure that you're part of the human race like the rest of us, so the math that we both know is pretty much the same


----------



## Hulaette (Dec 6, 2015)

mimihime said:


> "_earth_ math skills?"
> im 100% sure that you're part of the human race like the rest of us, so the math that we both know is pretty much the same



Lol, I never said that I wasn't part of the human race.


----------



## ZetaFunction (Dec 6, 2015)

Geekaloompa said:


> Are you being serious? Or is that sarcasm?
> 
> I would like to add that the Cicada symbol with the words "the quieter you become, the more you are able to hear" suddenly refreshed itself to this page after I clicked back onto the tab. Take a look
> 
> http://4umi.com/year?4048



... The calender definitely has something to do with it then.  Maybe what they plan on happening will happen on 4048, like a special lunar/solar/astral event?  Or an event that will happen then might be another clue to the final phone-number.


----------

